# Solid Fuel Burning Stove (non boiler) Recommendation



## airgead07 (7 Feb 2011)

Hi

I am currently pricing stoves, non boiler so it will only be to heat a room of approx 4.8m x 4.6m.

Was looking at Stanley but been told they are made in China and not as good a quality as they used to be?

Told about an offer of a "Kola" Stove (I am not sure of the spelling here), model is Baby Kola.

Anyone recommend a good stove, matt black finish?

Does anyone have any recommendation of the max kw I should go for? I was looking at around 5kw, as I think anything more will overheat the room, (new build and have over spec'd on the insulation).

However the lower the kw the smaller the actual size of the stove, don't want it looking too small in the fireplace - any recommendations on ways to prevent stove looking too small in a fireplace.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (7 Feb 2011)

5kW will be plenty in a room of that size in a modern well insulated house. 

Are you going for an insert or free standing stove and do you need to burn coal or would a wood burning stove be ok?

The output figures quoted are optimum values and its unlikely youll be burning on full tilt constantly so you could afford to go a bit bigger if you need the get the look right.


----------



## airgead07 (8 Feb 2011)

Thanks Trilogy, wood burning stove is what we are looking for.

Just worried that the lower KW stoves might look a little bit small in the fireplace


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (8 Feb 2011)

Ya I know exactly where you're coming from. If you're going into a standard fireplace the Esse 300/350 are nice insert stoves.  Parents recently put the 350 in. They're multifuel so you can burn coal in it if you wish. 

I have an Invicta 700 Selenic woodburning insert that I bought online. Its a lovely looking stove but its 700mm wide and 450mm deep so you would need to have allowed for something of this size. Plus it needs to be in a ventilated chimney breast. 

If its free standing there are dozens of options online to give you some ideas. My advice would be if you are worried about the stove looking lost in the room keep the surround/fireplace as simple as possible.

Try firesonline.co.uk. They have a huge range with pictures and tech info on all so that should give you some ideas.


----------



## burger1979 (8 Feb 2011)

We have a Lovenholm 5Kw stove in our house, its free standing on the hearth of the existing fireplace. The fire place was setup for gas insert fire but was never used nor was there ever a gas fire put it. the dims (roughly working from memory) are about 350mm deep, 600mm high, and about 500mm wide. The stove fits well on the hearth and only slightly blocks the silver rim surround around the fireplace opening. We burn both wood and coal in it. We use the coal to give the stove a good base of heat as it burns longer than wood and then when the ambers are red hot throw the logs on it. Our room measures about 6mts long 4mts wide and the stove keeps the room nice and toasty. Would advise that you get a free standing stove and dont put the stove into the fire place, as some of the heat will go straight up the chimney and not into the room.


----------



## fraggle (8 Feb 2011)

I have a Stovax and am happy with it.

I would advise against matt as they look permanently dusty/dirty. Wish I had realised!


----------



## Crodg2 (2 Mar 2011)

I'm currently looking at the Nestor Martin model rh 33 or the fh 33.. Do you know anything about them. Are they good on fuel. I need coal and wood. Do you know what the woodbox technology is like....


----------



## loughderg (2 Mar 2011)

My wifes sister put in  the smallest Blacksmith stove in a room about this size. Plenty of heat from it all through the winter. Burning mostly wood.


----------

